# Reboot Tonight 10/11



## helmdawg (Oct 6, 2006)

Did anyone's Hr10 reboot tonight during lost? I was recording both lost and criminal minds on OTA channels. Happened about 9:45 EST.

Also, when I went into the recording, I received a message, "Error, playing recording. The recorder was not able to record this program because no video signal in the channel. You may have been trying to record on a channel you don't receive."

What gives? This happened to me last week as well during Jerico. Its becoming "Reboot Wednesdays"


----------



## jbiz (Oct 16, 2005)

Weird... I just checked and sure enough my Lost recording stopped at 9:51. I was out, and got back around 10pm. Also, my recording of The Nine didn't start until 10:05.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

Lost made it all the way through (Houston OTA). No audio dropouts or re-boots.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope mine made it.

Won't be able to check for another 3 hours, at least.

I still have Lost backing up on my SA TiVo, Criminal Minds will be lost forever though.



phox


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Mine rebooted at the very start of the episode. Recording Lost and Criminal Minds off OTA.


----------



## Brewer4 (May 6, 2004)

Yep. Around 9:45 watching Fox Baseball and taping Criminal Minds both OTA. Really weird.


----------



## Brett Jason (Mar 22, 2004)

Mine rebooted at about 10:00 PM ET, right after LOST. I had to run to my other TIVO to record The Nine.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Nope


----------



## scott.lodge (Oct 12, 2006)

Mine rebooted twice last night. Once at 8:00 and once around 8:20. It was supposed to be recording Jerrico but did not.


----------



## helmdawg (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback so far. Originally i thought these issues were related to the hard drive. I now think this has do do with the HD content being sent down. Its just too much of a coincidence.

For the experts, is it possible corrupt signals are rebooting these receivers?


----------



## scooby_doo_53 (Jul 19, 2004)

Other than the post from the person in Salt Lake, everybody else is in the Eastern and Central Time Zones.

I had no problems in the Mountain time zone (and our programs are 1 hour behind yours). I watched the baseball game as well as "Lost" with no issues or reboots.


----------



## johnny dollar (Dec 21, 2001)

I had an odd incident during lost (HD, OtA). When I played it back it appeared to be a partial recording (up to the 32m mark only). However, if I just allowed it to continue playing, it did play the rest of the show, with a new green bar at the bottom for the remaining portion. However, any attempt to fast forward during this "hidden" portion just put me right back to the start of the program! So I got to see the rest of the show, but had to put up with commercials.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

scooby_doo_53 said:


> Other than the post from the person in Salt Lake, everybody else is in the Eastern and Central Time Zones.
> 
> I had no problems in the Mountain time zone (and our programs are 1 hour behind yours). I watched the baseball game as well as "Lost" with no issues or reboots.


Mine rebooted around 8:00pm local time.
I am missing the first 6 minutes of Criminal Minds.
It recorded all of Jericho, so it must have rebooted right at 8pm (10pm Eastern, 9pm Central)

To-Do list/Recording History says Criminal Minds didn't record because of a power failure.
It is on a UPS, and nothing else in the house indicated so much as a power flicker.

I guess I forgot to set it to record Lost.

Both Lost and Criminal Minds recorded just fine on my R10 which is in the same room, just a different UPS.

phox


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

Not last night but it has been rebooting randomly when doing OTA since the 6.3 upgrade. It even rebooted once when I checked the OTA signal strength while previously tuned to 2 DirecTV SD channels. 

Did DirecTV actually test this at all with OTA while in beta? It seems 90% of the problems with this new version are OTA related. If the tests were limited to just the LA area, which gets DirecTV provided HD, somehow I doubt it. 

BTW, I'm annoyed they can't just take down the MPEG2 HD local channels rather than force everyone to MPEG4 boxes. That would open up 8 HD channels worth of bandwidth. If you want DirecTV HD locals, you've gotta get the MPEG4 box. Otherwise, use HD nationals and OTA. Though I guess that's only a temporary solution but it would buy them enough time for my contract to end and switch back to cable.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

no - I recorded Jericho, Lost and The Nine off OTA - no problems. I'm still on 3.1 (unplugged machine).


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

jbiz said:


> Weird... I just checked and sure enough my Lost recording stopped at 9:51. I was out, and got back around 10pm. Also, my recording of The Nine didn't start until 10:05.


Wow, that's a shame b/c they answered every unanswered question right at the :52 minute mark.....too bad


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

scott.lodge said:


> Mine rebooted twice last night. Once at 8:00 and once around 8:20. It was supposed to be recording Jerrico but did not.


I had the exact same issue. We had gone out to dinner and when we got back about 8:45. I noticed my Tivo was on CBS but it wasn't recording. When I checked the Now Playing, I saw a 19 minute recording for Jericho.

The weather was crappy, so I just assumed a power outage but it doesn't sound like that was the case(plus none of my clocks were blinking).


----------



## cancan (Nov 29, 2003)

Yesterday I was recording Lost on channel 87 HD and the biggest looser on channel 83 HD while watching Jericho. After I finished watching Jericho at 8:45 PST I noticed that the recording led on my HR10 was not on. So I turn to my now playing list and I have both recordings as partial, so I turn to the channels and noticed that I was able to rewind all the way till the second my recordings stopped. So I rewind and record the rest of both shows this way.


----------



## steelcurtain (Dec 19, 2001)

No reboot that I could see on mine last night. Lost recorded just fine OTA, haven't yet checked Jericho. Weird.


----------



## davidbabbage2 (Jul 21, 2004)

Mine locked up on Tuesday and I didn't notice it until Weds. So I have to Hard Boot it. Lost all recordings for Tuesday night.


----------



## helmdawg (Oct 6, 2006)

Just finished a clear data and to do list. Hopefully this will help with what I now call, "reboot Wednesdays."


----------



## helmdawg (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank God, No Wednesday reboot this week. I did do a Clear data and to do list this past weekend as well as receiving 6.3a lastnight. Hopefully.... this has helped the problem.


----------



## sanjokidd (Oct 10, 2005)

so weird mine froze at the start of lost and had to reboot..

running 6a


----------



## old7 (Aug 7, 2002)

I had partial recordings of both Jerico and Lost tonight. Jerico was 11 minutes and Lost was 21 minutes. The TiVo didn't reboot, I checked, the up time is over 2 days. Some of Lost was still in the buffer. I recorded lost on SD so I have a backup.

This is the first partial recording I have seen without a reboot. Plus when it reboots it starts recording again and you have two partial recordings.


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

mine rebooted at the begining of lost. when it came back, it did not start recording again. 
said the power was lost.


----------



## helmdawg (Oct 6, 2006)

old7 said:


> I had partial recordings of both Jerico and Lost tonight. Jerico was 11 minutes and Lost was 21 minutes. The TiVo didn't reboot, I checked, the up time is over 2 days. Some of Lost was still in the buffer. I recorded lost on SD so I have a backup.
> 
> This is the first partial recording I have seen without a reboot. Plus when it reboots it starts recording again and you have two partial recordings.


Have any of you did a clear data and to do list? Its not that complicated. Took about and hour or two.


----------



## old7 (Aug 7, 2002)

helmdawg said:


> Have any of you did a clear data and to do list? Its not that complicated. Took about and hour or two.


If it happens again I will. I am planning on keeping a close eye on it for now.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

My HR10 with a C&D'd 6.3a recorded all those same shows perfectly last night. BTW, this is the first year I've been able to watch Lost in HD and I'm SOOO enjoying it!


----------



## CoreyMD (Mar 22, 2004)

I suspected I wasn't alone here. Mine has rebooted two weeks in a row during Studio 60. And evidently at other times too because I noticed that the 30s skip "unprogrammed itself" mysteriously on several occassions over those two weeks.

I finally had my wife uplug the box today because she couldn't see any channels anymore. When I got home I realized that 6.3 had been installed (and removed all of my favorite channel designations - thanks), so I hope that's the end of the problem. But it sounds like some have seen spotaneous reboots even after 6.3. Oh well.


----------



## Mr. Big (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm glad I checked this forum before trashing my HR-10-250 because it seems others are having the same problem. For the last few weeks some of my recorded programs have started recording about 2 minutes late but what's really driving me up the wall is the constant rebooting. It seems to be random, whether I'm recording a show or not. It sometimes happen a couple of times in one evening. Is this something that's being triggered from the satellite? I disconnected my phone line to see if that makes a difference but this evening it rebooted twice. I haven't received the 6.3 update yet.


----------



## SHOMan (Jun 2, 2005)

I played the "I'll be one of those guys who won't have the problems" lottery and lost. And I should know better.

I got the update early this morning per the sys info screen, and within 20 minutes of various activity the thing rebooted. In that 20 minutes I was able to determine that the remote codes have changed a little and now my Pioneer audio receiver has a button that makes the TIVO menu pop up. And this is a key that I use while using the TIVO. So now I have to figure out if my receiver has more than one remote code set, which I doubt. Thanks. Saw some really weird stuff happen where it just went into fast foward mode or some kind of skipping for 20 seconds or so. Static pop problem fixed for playback of recorded material on my Pioneer 47TX, but going from the menus back to live TV still results in a slight pop and then silence.

I get pissed and call for advanced support, and got someone who told me that I seem to know more about the problems than he did (in a nice way, not sarchastic). He said he had not been on the forum for several months and he hasn't heard of anyone's machine rebooting or audio problems, etc. He promises to go home and get up to speed. This is advanced support?

So, E*, that call was just another nail in the coffin. I like TIVO, but you can't trust the thing to be stable (as it was before the upgrade) anymore. Maybe consider issueing a statement here and let us know what you and TIVO are doing to correct these serious issues.

So, does the clear data (without erasing the recordings) work to fix the reboots?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I had my 2nd one last night.

Was recording Numb3rs.
Sat down 1/2 way through and started watching the pilot of The Nine.

20 minutes in, so around 9:50pm, I tried to FF through a comercial break, green band of glitch towards the bottom of the screen, then blackness, then Unit Powering Up.

Once it powered up, too late to get the last 10 minutes of Numb3rs of course, I checked the recording of Numb3rs and it says "partial 28 minutes".

I guess the box locked up right when I started watching The Nine at 9:30, killing the recording of Numb3rs but the record light stayed lit till the reboot, then it took 20 minutes of watching and FF'ing till it got so flustered it needed to reboot.

Again, my cautious optimism pays off, as Numb3rs is one show I still have backing up on my R10.


phox


----------



## heaphus (Aug 30, 2004)

Today, I had my first unintentional reboot, that wasn't power related, in over one year of ownership. It happened sometime around 4:20p.m. CST, while I was watching the Tenn./Ala. game on my local SD CBS channel. BTW, I received the 6.3 update yesterday. Coincidence?


----------



## Mr. Big (Feb 22, 2005)

phox_mulder said:


> I had my 2nd one last night.
> 
> Was recording Numb3rs.
> Sat down 1/2 way through and started watching the pilot of The Nine.


Happened to me also while recording Numb3rs, about 10 mins. into the show. It also started recording about 3 min. late. I even tried pressing the record button but it would not do anything. Something is real screwed up with Dtv.


----------

